# 2027 FIFA Women's World Cup bids



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Rokto14 said:


> Honestly, I prefer a South American country to host it in 2027 (Perhaps Brazil?) Or even North America since it will be 12 years by the time it will be 2027 but this time Mexico should come up with a bid. Africa can be another option but I think only South Africa is one of the only capable countries in Africa to host the tournament, they can use the 2010 venues. I mean it's because 2019's edition was already held by a European country. Then just 8 years later if it's going to Europe then it will be absurd. 2031 can come back to Europe when hopefully BeNeGe can come up with a bid. They are more than capable of hosting.


It might be possible, but 2027 is their target. Chile is interested of hosting the 2027 FIFA Women's World Cup.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

looks like South Africa is going to make their 2027 bid official Safa to discuss hosting Fifa Women's World Cup


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

morgenstern12 said:


> looks like South Africa is going to make their 2027 bid official Safa to discuss hosting Fifa Women's World Cup


We'll have to wait and see for South Africa to confirm their bid.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I think for the final list of candidates should be like this:

Belgium/Germany/Netherlands (Joint Bid)
Chile
and
South Africa

What do you think?


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Light Tower said:


> I think for the final list of candidates should be like this:
> 
> Belgium/Germany/Netherlands (Joint Bid)
> Chile
> ...


When will the bidding process start again?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Rokto14 said:


> When will the bidding process start again?


Probably at end of 2022.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

What do you think. Does Chile sound like a possible guess?


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Light Tower said:


> What do you think. Does Chile sound like a possible guess?


I am not sure if their stadiums will be sufficient or they need Argentina's help to have a joint bid. But honestly, if you ask me about South America, I will say Brazil seems like the best fit to host the World Cup.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Rokto14 said:


> I am not sure if their stadiums will be sufficient or they need Argentina's help to have a joint bid. But honestly, if you ask me about South America, I will say Brazil seems like the best fit to host the World Cup.


And if it had to come to Africa then South Africa would be the best option


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

So far, 


Rokto14 said:


> I am not sure if their stadiums will be sufficient or they need Argentina's help to have a joint bid. But honestly, if you ask me about South America, I will say Brazil seems like the best fit to host the World Cup.


Brazil had not announced their 2027 bid, despite having done so for 2023.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Light Tower said:


> So far,
> 
> Brazil had not announced their 2027 bid, despite having done so for 2023.


Yes I know I know. But hopefully, they will announce one soon. From what I can see, BeNeGe is the most formidable bid.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Rokto14 said:


> Yes I know I know. But hopefully, they will announce one soon. From what I can see, BeNeGe is the most formidable bid.


Yes, Belgium/Germany/Netherlands is the most favorable bid.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Any world about Colombia. It is unfinished business for them. This is different from Morocco’s unfinished business because Colombia already has the stadiums built for their last bid. Although FIFA really did not like Colombia when they did the bid ranking.


----------



## pauiglesias12 (11 mo ago)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> Any world about Colombia. It is unfinished business for them. This is different from Morocco’s unfinished business because Colombia already has the stadiums built for their last bid. Although FIFA really did not like Colombia when they did the bid ranking.


Colombia's big problem is that the most of his stadiums have athletic track, and FIFA doesn't like that


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

I don’t know. I don’t like these joint bids of countries that could each host on their own. 
Netherlands and Belgium should just bid without Germany and Germany should consider bidding a few years later for a proper number of matches, not just a few. We also just had it in 2011. 

It slowly starts to crawl into the football world to have joint bids that make no common sense (2026 WC e.g., not talking about logical joint bids like Euro 2008/12), which is a pity. 
The Eurobasket or handball Euros host decisions are beyond stupid by now. They have host combinations like Denmark, Sweden, Austria or Finland, Israel, Romania, Turkey. Sorry but that’s no sports festival anymore like it was once intended. Then they could just scrap the final tournaments altogether and just play out the champions location-independent like the qualifying rounds.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> I don’t know. I don’t like these joint bids of countries that could each host on their own.
> Netherlands and Belgium should just bid without Germany and Germany should consider bidding a few years later for a proper number of matches, not just a few. We also just had it in 2011.
> 
> It slowly starts to crawl into the football world to have joint bids that make no common sense (2026 WC e.g., not talking about logical joint bids like Euro 2008/12), which is a pity.
> The Eurobasket or handball Euros host decisions are beyond stupid by now. They have host combinations like Denmark, Sweden, Austria or Finland, Israel, Romania, Turkey. Sorry but that’s no sports festival anymore like it was once intended. Then they could just scrap the final tournaments altogether and just play out the champions location-independent like the qualifying rounds.


But they decided to team up with Germany back in October 2020, of awarded it would be the second time Germany have ever hosted joining USA (hosted in 1999 and 2003).


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

pauiglesias12 said:


> Colombia's big problem is that the most of his stadiums have athletic track, and FIFA doesn't like that


Still better than no stadium though.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> I don’t know. I don’t like these joint bids of countries that could each host on their own.
> Netherlands and Belgium should just bid without Germany and Germany should consider bidding a few years later for a proper number of matches, not just a few. We also just had it in 2011.
> 
> It slowly starts to crawl into the football world to have joint bids that make no common sense (2026 WC e.g., not talking about logical joint bids like Euro 2008/12), which is a pity.
> The Eurobasket or handball Euros host decisions are beyond stupid by now. They have host combinations like Denmark, Sweden, Austria or Finland, Israel, Romania, Turkey. Sorry but that’s no sports festival anymore like it was once intended. Then they could just scrap the final tournaments altogether and just play out the champions location-independent like the qualifying rounds.


I think FIFA are trying to push this joint bid thing on countries. There is no doubt Canada and Mexico played a crucial role in getting the World Cup back to the US for the first time since 1994 but the former two countries are having a hard time getting things sorted out (in Canada's case it involves what to do with the western cities of Edmonton and Vancouver as well as Montreal pulling out and in Mexico's case it is controlling fan behavior.). One person on a different forum suggested the new normal is to have most of the games in a certain country while having a few in neighboring countries. This format will be used for the 2026 World Cup unless the aforementioned problems in America's neighbors get out of hand and the UK and Republic of Ireland are planning something similar for their soon to be released bid for the 2028 Euro bid. I am interested in seeing how bids are done in the future including the 2027 Women's World Cup.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> I think FIFA are trying to push this joint bid thing on countries. There is no doubt Canada and Mexico played a crucial role in getting the World Cup back to the US for the first time since 1994 but the former two countries are having a hard time getting things sorted out (in Canada's case it involves what to do with the western cities of Edmonton and Vancouver as well as Montreal pulling out and in Mexico's case it is controlling fan behavior.). One person on a different forum suggested the new normal is to have most of the games in a certain country while having a few in neighboring countries. This format will be used for the 2026 World Cup unless the aforementioned problems in America's neighbors get out of hand and the UK and Republic of Ireland are planning something similar for their soon to be released bid for the 2028 Euro bid. I am interested in seeing how bids are done in the future including the 2027 Women's World Cup.


Yep. Chile has a possible bid.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> I don’t know. I don’t like these joint bids of countries that could each host on their own.
> Netherlands and Belgium should just bid without Germany and Germany should consider bidding a few years later for a proper number of matches, not just a few. We also just had it in 2011.
> 
> It slowly starts to crawl into the football world to have joint bids that make no common sense (2026 WC e.g., not talking about logical joint bids like Euro 2008/12), which is a pity.
> The Eurobasket or handball Euros host decisions are beyond stupid by now. They have host combinations like Denmark, Sweden, Austria or Finland, Israel, Romania, Turkey. Sorry but that’s no sports festival anymore like it was once intended. Then they could just scrap the final tournaments altogether and just play out the champions location-independent like the qualifying rounds.


I think for the case of the BeNeGe bid, Germany will host most of the matches whereas Netherlands and Belgium will host a few matches just like the case for the North American bid for the 2026 FIFA WC. Unless only the states of Germany which borders the Netherlands and Belgium host, then that might be a different story. These are the scenarios if this bid wins though.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I found a logo design for the possible brand identity milestone if Belgium, Germany and the Netherlands wins the bid.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Possible host cities:

Amsterdam
Bremen
Bruges
Brussels
Cologne
Dusseldorf
Eindhoven
Freiburg
Ghent
Leipzig
Munich
and
Rotterdam.


----------



## Dazzman77 (Jul 4, 2013)

Light Tower said:


> I found a logo design for the possible brand identity milestone if Belgium, Germany and the Netherlands wins the bid.
> 
> View attachment 3044826


You've basically just replicated the AUS-NZ 2023 logo and brand patterns and passed it off as your own creation.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Dazzman77 said:


> You've basically just replicated the AUS-NZ 2023 logo and brand patterns and passed it off as your own creation.
> 
> View attachment 3045638


I think they used the 2023 logo as inspiration as tournament logos often look similar to each other. Don’t shame them too much as they probably thought of a theme occurring with tournament logos.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> I think they used the 2023 logo as inspiration as tournament logos often look similar to each other. Don’t shame them too much as they probably thought of a theme occurring with tournament logos.


I actually found that on Behance that was designed by Franco Smit.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We haven't heard anything process yet, but it likely to be made after Australia and New Zealand 2023.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I heard news that Mexico could make a joint bid with USA as possibly for either 2027 or 2031.


----------



## pauiglesias12 (11 mo ago)

Mexico has the possibility of making a candidacy on its own without the United States. It would seem silly to me that they join the United States


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

pauiglesias12 said:


> Mexico has the possibility of making a candidacy on its own without the United States. It would seem silly to me that they join the United States


But the joint bid is still possible between the two countries.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Well, we still got a long way to go for the bid process to start.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Mexico'd like to save some pesos on organizing major football competitions.
They could focus on some stadia and venues.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

There's no way Mexico should bid for the 2027 world cup after failing to qualify for 2023


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

morgenstern12 said:


> There's no way Mexico should bid for the 2027 world cup after failing to qualify for 2023


But still possible as a joint bid with USA despite having qualified three times (1999, 2011 and 2015).


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Light Tower said:


> But still possible as a joint bid with USA despite having qualified three times (1999, 2011 and 2015).


They don't deserve it, the attendance at Concacaf w was abysmal.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

morgenstern12 said:


> There's no way Mexico should bid for the 2027 world cup after failing to qualify for 2023


This situation is far from unprecedented.

In 1995, Burkina Faso was selected to host the 1998 AFCON, despite having never previously qualified for a major international tournament.
In 1995, Belgium and the Netherlands were selected to host UEFA Euro 2000, despite Belgium failing to qualify for UEFA Euro 1992 and UEFA Euro 1996.
In 1996, Lebanon was selected to host the 2000 AFC Asian Cup, despite having never previously qualified for a major international tournament.
In 1998, Mali was selected to host the 2002 AFCON, despite failing to qualify for the 1996 AFCON and the 1998 AFCON.
In 2002, Austria and Switzerland were selected to host UEFA Euro 2008, despite both countries failing to qualify for UEFA Euro 2000 and the 2002 FIFA World Cup.
In 2006, Gabon and Equatorial Guinea were selected to host the 2012 AFCON, despite both countries failing to qualify for the 2002 AFCON, the 2004 AFCON and the 2006 AFCON.
In 2007, Poland and Ukraine were selected to host UEFA Euro 2012, despite both countries failing to qualify for UEFA Euro 2004 and Ukraine failing to qualify for UEFA Euro 2008.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Have a look at Mexico's 2027 FIFA Women's World Cup report (In Spanish):









México buscará ser sede de la Copa Mundial de la FIFA femenil


La FMF tiene en sus planes albergar el Mundial femenino y presentaría una candidatura compartida: apunta a la edición de 2027




www.infobae.com


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Light Tower said:


> Have a look at Mexico's 2027 FIFA Women's World Cup report (In Spanish):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that was before the concacaf w championship


----------



## lemog (Oct 2, 2009)

Temporarily Exiled said:


> This situation is far from unprecedented.
> 
> In 1995, Burkina Faso was selected to host the 1998 AFCON, despite having never previously qualified for a major international tournament.
> In 1995, Belgium and the Netherlands were selected to host UEFA Euro 2000, despite Belgium failing to qualify for UEFA Euro 1992 and UEFA Euro 1996.
> ...


Also the United States was selected as the main host of the 2026 World Cup after failing to qualify for the 2018 WC.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

US men's team would've been competitive in 2018, and will definitely be competitive in 2026. There isn't really a question mark over their footballing ability, even if they didn't qualify. I could also point out that Italy, four-time winners of the WC, haven't qualified for a WC since 2014, despite being current European champions. It doesn't prove anything about the ability of USA or Italy to host a major men's tournament.

In this Concacaf W's tournament being held in Mexico, where apart from USA and Canada doesn't include most good women's teams, Mexico has been really poor, losing to the likes of Haiti 3-0. A decent showing by hosts is no guarantee if the WC was held in Mexico, and risks sucking the interest out of the tournament before it's even got into its stride. 

An even bigger concern is that crowds have been non-existent, with only Mex-USA drawing a decent-sized attendance.

Taken together, it's a very poor recipe for a successful WC, and a massive risk for FIFA to take a WC there. Because of the nature of the women's game, in which the WC needs to be a big success to keep momentum going, FIFA is wise to continue putting the WC in places with a history of strong support for the women's game (Europe, USA/Canada, East Asia).


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ramanaramana said:


> US men's team would've been competitive in 2018, and will definitely be competitive in 2026. There isn't really a question mark over their footballing ability, even if they didn't qualify. I could also point out that Italy, four-time winners of the WC, haven't qualified for a WC since 2014, despite being current European champions. It doesn't prove anything about the ability of USA or Italy to host a major men's tournament.
> 
> In this Concacaf W's tournament being held in Mexico, where apart from USA and Canada doesn't include most good women's teams, Mexico has been really poor, losing to the likes of Haiti 3-0. A decent showing by hosts is no guarantee if the WC was held in Mexico, and risks sucking the interest out of the tournament before it's even got into its stride.
> 
> ...


Yes people in Mexico are only interested in their women's club teams. I think Australia and NZ is a risk aswell. NZ doesn't even have a professional league and Australia only recently lengthened the womens A league. Plus distance and timezones could be an issue.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Also to really grow interest in women's international football, the world cup qualifying really needs to resemble how the men do it (home and away over a long period) to grow fans.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

morgenstern12 said:


> Yes people in Mexico are only interested in their women's club teams. I think Australia and NZ is a risk aswell. NZ doesn't even have a professional league and Australia only recently lengthened the womens A league. Plus distance and timezones could be an issue.


But at least the Australia and NZ's women's teams are still decent. If the 2 countries and FIFA can advertise well, then I think attendance next year should not be a big issue. Yes I agree that during next year's World Cup, you might see some matches with bad attendance but still overall, I don't think it will be that bad.

And yes I agree that Women's World Cup qualifying should be long and not just based on their respective continental tournaments. Only UEFA has a separate qualifiers for World Cup. No other confederations have long qualifiers like UEFA's one.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

morgenstern12 said:


> Yes people in Mexico are only interested in their women's club teams. I think Australia and NZ is a risk aswell. NZ doesn't even have a professional league and Australia only recently lengthened the womens A league. Plus distance and timezones could be an issue.


In addition to Rokto's comments, we held a men's Asian cup in 2015 that averaged over 22,000.

May sound strange, but at least in Australia the Matildas recognition these days is on par with the Socceroos. I'd argue that Sam Kerr is more recognisable than any mens Australian player. When you throw in a rich country with high disposable income, good facilities, good record of hosting international events, and a country that has actively pushed awareness of women's sport, there's cause for optimism. 

The other thing is that FIFA expanded tournament to 32 teams. It's not really Australia/NZ's fault that they have to put on a tournament with more teams and matches that will spread attendances thin. And it means that the benchmark of average attendances above 20,000 set at previous women's world cups is no longer a guideline. An average attendance of over 15,000 is doable even with the expansion, and should be seen as a solid achievement if that's how it pans out. There will of course be some poor attendances, exacerbated by some of the large venues selected, but it's not something that Australian sport is unfamiliar with.

Financially though, it's nowhere near the risk that Mexico would be. Just this week we had United play Melbourne Victory in a friendly in front of 75k at MCG with prices in the $150 range. You're never going to get that in Mexico. I'm not saying prices will be like that for group stage matches, but there are very few places in the world that can compete with Australia for ticket pricing.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ramanaramana said:


> In addition to Rokto's comments, we held a men's Asian cup in 2015 that averaged over 22,000.
> 
> May sound strange, but at least in Australia the Matildas recognition these days is on par with the Socceroos. I'd argue that Sam Kerr is more recognisable than any mens Australian player. When you throw in a rich country with high disposable income, good facilities, good record of hosting international events, and a country that has actively pushed awareness of women's sport, there's cause for optimism.
> 
> ...


Of course the Matildas games will sell out. But I doubt there will be as many traveling fans as France 2019. Hopefully the local population does the job


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

South Africa is getting ready to launch their bid to host the 2027 bid and is to be confirmed would mean they will join the joint bid of Belgium/germany/Netherlands.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We'll get to South Africa bid to be launch in the coming weeks.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

I'd be amazed if Fifa selects South Africa over the sure-thing Western European bid. Ticketing makes up a far bigger percentage of revenues in the women's WC than men's. They'd be leaving a lot of money on the table. German WC was one of the best things to happen to the women's game. Going back to that part of the world is a very good idea for the continuation of positivity around women's football.

South Africa was a disappointing host for the men's tournament (in my opinion the worst world cup I've witnessed as a 'presentation' due to high number of empty seats), and Fifa had to heavily subsidise tickets for locals. 

It's a luxury the men's game can take now and then. It's one the women's game shouldn't risk at this stage of its life cycle.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ramanaramana said:


> I'd be amazed if Fifa selects South Africa over the sure-thing Western European bid. Ticketing makes up a far bigger percentage of revenues in the women's WC than men's. They'd be leaving a lot of money on the table. German WC was one of the best things to happen to the women's game. Going back to that part of the world is a very good idea for the continuation of positivity around women's football.
> 
> South Africa was a disappointing host for the men's tournament (in my opinion the worst world cup I've witnessed as a 'presentation' due to high number of empty seats), and Fifa had to heavily subsidise tickets for locals.
> 
> It's a luxury the men's game can take now and then. It's one the women's game shouldn't risk at this stage of its life cycle.


I think there will also be plenty of empty seats in AUS-NZ 2023 aswell, because of distances, need to take domestic flights between cities and being held in winter. Also for 2027 there is no point having Belgium, Netherlands and Germany bid together.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

I hope Brazil bids for 2027 because it is one of the powerhouses in women's football and the 2016 women's olympic tournament had decent attendances.


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

The problem in Brazil is that all good stadiums are over 40K capacity, WWC needs smaller stadiums and few big stadiums...


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Might be just me, but I think we have to view the aims for the women's event through a decidedly different lens than for the men's, and I don't simply mean with expectations for smaller crowds. The WWC is as much about promoting women's sports in general as it is as celebration for soccer, and FIFA officials and other key stakeholders have reiterated this point. As a result I fully expect now and again FIFA will accept a lesser financial certainty if they feel the choice of host location will do more for advancing this cause. 

I'll also say, going back to Brazil or RSA could be seen as a way of reinforcing the previous investments made in the stadium infrastructure for those nations. Not simply as a financial boost to the stadium managers, but as a way of "ensuring the WC legacy" and reminding people of what FIFA can bring to a country. 

Doesn't mean FIFA should choose either nation, but I think the mission behind the WWC is simply different than the men's edition.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

GunnerJacket said:


> Might be just me, but I think we have to view the aims for the women's event through a decidedly different lens than for the men's, and I don't simply mean with expectations for smaller crowds. The WWC is as much about promoting women's sports in general as it is as celebration for soccer, and FIFA officials and other key stakeholders have reiterated this point. As a result I fully expect now and again FIFA will accept a lesser financial certainty if they feel the choice of host location will do more for advancing this cause.
> 
> I'll also say, going back to Brazil or RSA could be seen as a way of reinforcing the previous investments made in the stadium infrastructure for those nations. Not simply as a financial boost to the stadium managers, but as a way of "ensuring the WC legacy" and reminding people of what FIFA can bring to a country.
> 
> Doesn't mean FIFA should choose either nation, but I think the mission behind the WWC is simply different than the men's edition.


It is different to the men's yes, which is precisely why they can't afford mucking around with high-risk escapades to South Africa. 

I'm sure this is one of the reasons why they want a biennial women's WC, so they can explore such options. As it stands, with a quad setup, it would make no sense to leave so much money on the table. Unlike the men's version, ticketing revenue remains crucial to financial success.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ramanaramana said:


> It is different to the men's yes, which is precisely why they can't afford mucking around with high-risk escapades to South Africa.
> 
> I'm sure this is one of the reasons why they want a biennial women's WC, so they can explore such options. As it stands, with a quad setup, it would make no sense to leave so much money on the table. Unlike the men's version, ticketing revenue remains crucial to financial success.


I don't think south Africa is high risk. They obviously have all the necessary infrastructure from 2010 and a successful women's team. And who knows maybe Fifa likes the idea of holding the world cup in a cooler climate again.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Italy are interested of hosting the 2027 FIFA Women's World Cup.









Euro 2022 success will help women's football grow as 2027 World Cup bidding nears


FIFA now has the opportunity to build on Euro 2022 and take the women's game to another level in the coming years.




www.espn.com


----------



## G.Santos_UDI (May 12, 2020)

gabriel campos said:


> The problem in Brazil is that all good stadiums are over 40K capacity, WWC needs smaller stadiums and few big stadiums...


Certainly, but Brazil has several smaller stadiums under 40k. Examples: 

Brasília Area - Gama/DF - Walmir Campelo Bezerra Stadium (20k)
Vitória Area - Cariacica/ES - Kléber Andrade Stadium (21k)
Goiânia/GO - Olympic Stadium (13k) and Haile Pinheiro Stadium (20k - after completion of the renovation).
Belo Horizonte/MG - Arena Independência (23k)
Rio Branco/AC - Arena da Floresta (20k)
Natal/RN - Arena das Dunas (30k)
Savador/BA - Pituaçu Stadium (32k)
São Paulo Area - Barueri/SP - Arena Barueri (30k)

In case of renovations, you could add Florianópolis/SC - Ressacada Stadium (20k) or Orlando Scarpelli Stadium (20k) and Santos/SP - Vila Belmiro Stadium (30k).

Brazil could choose some of these stadiums and add other cities with large stadiums such as Manaus, Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo, Recife and Porto Alegre!


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

G.Santos_UDI said:


> Certainly, but Brazil has several smaller stadiums under 40k. Examples:
> 
> Brasília Area - Gama/DF - Walmir Campelo Bezerra Stadium (20k)
> Vitória Area - Cariacica/ES - Kléber Andrade Stadium (21k)
> ...


I think Brazil's bid would be too risky.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Light Tower said:


> I think Brazil's bid would be too risky.


Why?. Support for the women's game is strong and Brazil is a powerhouse in women's football. It would be the only feasible host in South America.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I still think Belgium, Germany and the Netherlands would be a great choice since they a strong football powerhouse countries in Europe. I think it would be fantastic. The South American country interested hosting the 2027 event is Chile. I don't know if Chile could host in 2027.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

morgenstern12 said:


> Why?. Support for the women's game is strong and Brazil is a powerhouse in women's football. It would be the only feasible host in South America.


I'd say Colombia is also a feasible host, and they've shown interest recently in hosting the Women's World Cup. In fact, if CONCACAF countries had decided to support their bid rather than the Aus / NZ bid, teams would be jetting off to Bogotá next year.

A number of risk factors were highlighted, and some redevelopments would be needed, but such risks can be mitigated by awarding them hosting rights further in advance.

Regardless, whoever gets hosting rights, I just hope they price tickets and choose venues appropriately to ensure that matches sell out. Enthusiasm begets enthusiasm.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Imagine if a Womens world cup could be held in somewhere as compact as Qatar.


----------

